# Help with playing an MKV file



## Kzee (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi I am in need of some assistance i have a mkv file and i want to know how to play it, so i can watch what is on it. Also if you can figure out how to do that can you help me in figuring out how to burn it so that when i watch it on my tv the movie will play and it will read the mkv file, thank you.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Details here
http://filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=mkv


----------



## Kzee (Nov 18, 2006)

thanks man that helped like mad, i got another quick question now that i know how to play the file how do i burn it so that when i play it on my tv it will play and not say error. I want it while it is burning to be able to play if i put it on a disk if you know what i mean. Thanks again i appreciate it.


----------



## Kzee (Nov 18, 2006)

i got another quick question now that i know how to play the file how do i burn it so that when i play it on my tv it will play and not say error. I want it while it is burning to be able to play if i put it on a disk if you know what i mean. Thanks again i appreciate it.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Well, a "TV" itself will not play a DVD, perhaps you also have a DVD player attached to it?

You need to convert the file to a format that the DVD player can understand, and use media (disks) that the DVD player will recognise.

Not all DVD players recognise all types of DVD disks, and the formats of the files that they will recognise also vary.

Perhaps if you start from the beginning, advising what the MKV file actually is (in terms of the video it contains, is it a movie or what) and more importantly in what manner you got the file. These clues may help in working out what conversion can be done.

You also need to advise the make and model of the DVD player, as the "compatability" with formats and media type vary hugely.

Presently we know nothing yet that can give a basis for researching the solution.


----------



## moundy (Nov 23, 2006)

If you want to play the .mkv file on your pc,you can try to download the latest matroska pack from http://packs.matroska.org/,maybe that can help you.
And if you want to make .mkv to DVD,you need a converter which can support that format.I recommend winavi video converter.It can help you more.You can try trial version first.
Wish helpful


----------

